# Husky Tow Products



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Has anyone used any of the Husky tow products namely their trunnion style WDH. It seems like being able to pull the bars out of the hitch head,via removing a pin, could be an advantage.
Here's a link http://www.huskytow.com/product/trunnion-bar-weight-distribution-hitch/


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

We have the Husky Centerline and love it. Works really well, and we've had no issues. It's a little pricier than the one you're looking at, but like I said, it works really well.


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have the Husky center line also. It beats the heck out of my wife squeezing the blood out of my hand as I try to drive.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

So does the trunnion heads stay in the hitch, if so do they have a way to grease them?


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I pull it apart once a year and grease it and check the play. Takes about 10 minutes. I was getting a little bit of movement, so put in a thicker shim and problem solved.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Northern Ninja said:


> I pull it apart once a year and grease it and check the play. Takes about 10 minutes. I was getting a little bit of movement, so put in a thicker shim and problem solved.


Thanks for the info. I do like the idea of pulling the spring bars out and not dealing with the grease.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you haven't already, check out the Blue Ox SwayPro. The only greasing required is done through two grease zerks at the trunnion heads. No grease on the spring bars. The Blue Ox is a bit more price friendly too.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Todd&Regan said:


> If you haven't already, check out the Blue Ox SwayPro. The only greasing required is done through two grease zerks at the trunnion heads. No grease on the spring bars. The Blue Ox is a bit more price friendly too.


I had a Blue Ox a couple of years ago, I gave it to a buddy, he gave it back a few months ago. Just isn't working for us. Would it be possible to drill and put grease zerks is the Husky trunnion heads?


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I suppose you could, but you would be putting alot more grease on than you needed.It is really easyto pull out and grease. I do it twice a season.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Eaglescout5 said:


> I suppose you could, but you would be putting alot more grease on than you needed.It is really easyto pull out and grease. I do it twice a season.


There are very few places to look at a variety of hitches, got'a love the recommendations. Thanks all!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

I have had a Brute Power Jack for 3 years and been working great.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought 1 last year & it works fine, I use 2 sway bars & that makes it handle very good, I tow a 28' outback with my f150 v6 & can pull it as fast as I want to,65mph=8mpg 55=10mpg I pull 55 most of the time


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I was wondering if I could ask a favor, Needed to know the length of the spring bars on a 1200 lb. husky hitch. Center to center from the head pin to the U-bolt.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I order it today 31335 Husky (WDH) I'll see how it works out. Thanks all for the advice.


----------

